# Which preworkout?



## ZedGee (Sep 29, 2020)

So I currently use Mr Hyde which gives me a super pump when working out. Been looking at a new one and the general vibe is that the below are the best ones to go for. Has anyone had any experience and can point me in the right direction?

EVL ENGN Shred
CELLUCOR C4
REDCON1 Total War
ABE Pre workout

Thanks guys.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

My last was Edge of insanity, very good. I've just asked for Stimumax black for a birthday treat. Loads of lads have raved about it on here.

I've only had c4 off your list and that was years ago. Didn't rate it tbh.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

As per the same thread on BB.com, ABE gets my vote


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Black blood.

grape flavour .


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

if your after something potent then try Strom's Black Edition, Grape flavour is gorgeous.

https://www.stromsports.com/collections/strom/products/stimumax-black-edition

I like the Yamamoto pre-workouts myself, more of a Nootropic supplement with a clean dose of caffeine.

https://www.yamamotonutrition.com/eng/pre-workout_cp?c1=54&c2=633


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

f**k me these things are expensive, some of them £2 a dose!! you can get a day pass at some gyms less than that, why're you all spending so much on pre workout


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

@Clubber Lang @Philfg I've seen you two guys talk a lot of good stuff about this stimumax black.

Ive not used any of the really strong preworkouts for a couple years, I've just stick to the basic my protein one, but I'm seriously tempted to try this :lol:

Is it similar to the old school DMAA ones?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ThatsLife said:


> @Clubber Lang @Philfg I've seen you two guys talk a lot of good stuff about this stimumax black.
> 
> Ive not used any of the really strong preworkouts for a couple years, I've just stick to the basic my protein one, but I'm seriously tempted to try this :lol:
> 
> Is it similar to the old school DMAA ones?


 God its been too many years to remember what the banned DMAA pre-workouts are like and to compare.

Im quite sensitive to stims so dont want anything too strong as i still feel the effects far too long after training, when i wanna relax and rest i cant as my bodies still hyper. I dont like that feeling, have to have half a diaz to chill me out.

Strom are a very good brand. Just bought a tub of their stim-free pre-workout for the missus, which she used today, said she likes it. Concentration levels felt better.

The Black Edition, they sometimes have the 3x serving sample tubs in. I got one of those and used 2x servings before i felt it was too strong.

They do a regular strength pre-workout too, https://www.stromsports.com/collections/strom/products/strom-presents-stimumaxpro-v2


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Why mess around with all this DMAA stuff and not just take something dirt cheap and easily available like amphetamine?


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

drwae said:


> Why mess around with all this DMAA stuff and not just take something dirt cheap and easily available like amphetamine?


 I gave all that up mate. I don't really wanna go back to the strong preworkouts either, but I figure I've gotta have at least one vice :lol:


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Craze was always my favourite years ago. Thought I could smash through walls on that stuff.


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Clubber Lang said:


> God its been too many years to remember what the banned DMAA pre-workouts are like and to compare.
> 
> Im quite sensitive to stims so dont want anything too strong as i still feel the effects far too long after training, when i wanna relax and rest i cant as my bodies still hyper. I dont like that feeling, have to have half a diaz to chill me out.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I get what you're saying, it's not a nice feeling, being all angsty and jittery hours after a workout. I'm probably just looking back with rose tinted glasses to the likes of Jack3d.

Ive had look at some of Strom's range, I really like the look of their pump formula, I've never actually used a pump only blend before, I think I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ThatsLife said:


> Yeah I get what you're saying, it's not a nice feeling, being all angsty and jittery hours after a workout. I'm probably just looking back with rose tinted glasses to the likes of Jack3d.
> 
> Ive had look at some of Strom's range, I really like the look of their pump formula, I've never actually used a pump only blend before, I think I'm gonna go for it.


 my missus will use the Strom stim-free pump powder again today, see how she gets on.

one thing thats good about buying a stim-free powder is that you can add caffeine to it if needed. So you could have a cup of black coffee 45mins before training then drink your stim free just being you train.


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Clubber Lang said:


> my missus will use the Strom stim-free pump powder again today, see how she gets on.
> 
> one thing thats good about buying a stim-free powder is that you can add caffeine to it if needed. So you could have a cup of black coffee 45mins before training then drink your stim free just being you train.


 Sweet, I've ordered it myself, unicorn p#ss flavour :lol:

Good idea stacking it with a black coffee, I still need some caffeine before a work out. :thumbup1:


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

I've had a few gos of Storm stimumax black edition. Had a 3/4 scoop yesterday and a full one this morning, buzzing my nut off, time for my weetabix and off to the gym. Great stuff.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Update, I've been using storms stimumax black edition for about a week now, got to say I love it. I went for the grap3d flavour, it's ok taste wise, not the best I've had. Stuff kicks in about 20mins for me on an empty. Buzz it's just right. Just the right amount of caffeine, tingles and focus I like. It last right through the sessions and don't really notice a come down or crash at all.

It feels a very nice clean buzz, best a can describe. Some I've had I feel really toxic on them.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

I seem to build up a tolerance to stims very quickly - really enjoyed Strom Stimumax Black the first few times I used it ( in conjunction with their non stim Vascumax) but now have to use sparingly to notice it. I also crank the dosage of both up a touch and take with a strong black coffee.

Ephedrine, Clen, DMAA - all quickly build up a tolerance to. Proper raw Yohimbine is a different kettle of fish but for you take too much it makes you feel God awful!


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm currently using this;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pre-Workout-ACTIVATE-V4-Creatine-AAKG-Beta-Alanine-Citrulline-Malate-Caffeine/283424575675?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Cheap-ish, pretty well dosed and zero fiz when its mixed. Sits in my stomach well and isn't too strong of a flavour (blue raspberry)


----------



## LH7 (Nov 8, 2019)

have a few on rotation but really enjoying limitless by muscle rage. Brain Blitz p1 now and again for crazy stim/nootropic but its too much for regular use


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

I've come to the conclusion, based upon plenty of reading, that the only pre I would confidently buy, is Gorilla Mode (there are a handful of others too, but this is a standout of the ones I've taken a look at).

Unfortunately, they are not shipping to the UK at the moment because of we-all-know-what.

99% of formulas just seem so underdosed :/


----------



## Brodhurst (Oct 20, 2020)

I've tried loads over the years. Total war redcon 1 strawberry kiwi tastes the best for me. All get me buzzing pretty much the same.


----------



## BigJoy944 (Apr 1, 2021)

My Favorite DMAA pre-workout

https://www.crossthelimits.co.uk/product/dark-labs-40-servings/


----------



## BigJoy944 (Apr 1, 2021)

Philfg said:


> My last was Edge of insanity, very good. I've just asked for Stimumax black for a birthday treat. Loads of lads have raved about it on here.
> 
> I've only had c4 off your list and that was years ago. Didn't rate it tbh.


 Love Edge of Insanity, one of my Favorite


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

BigJoy944 said:


> Love Edge of Insanity, one of my Favorite


 Haha I have a tub but have been putting it off trying, you rate it?


----------



## BigJoy944 (Apr 1, 2021)

Leoniidas said:


> Haha I have a tub but have been putting it off trying, you rate it?


 8/10 but if you want some strong stuff to try this https://www.crossthelimits.co.uk/product/dark-labs-christmas-edition/ lol


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

BigJoy944 said:


> 8/10 but if you want some strong stuff to try this https://www.crossthelimits.co.uk/product/dark-labs-christmas-edition/ lol


 I like strong, but mood elevation and focus are what I mostly look for. Hows the one you suggested for them?


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

ZedGee said:


> So I currently use Mr Hyde which gives me a super pump when working out. Been looking at a new one and the general vibe is that the below are the best ones to go for. Has anyone had any experience and can point me in the right direction?
> 
> EVL ENGN Shred
> CELLUCOR C4
> ...


 Strom stimumax pro and stimumax black edition blow all these out the water in my opinion.


----------

